# DITHER??



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey all,
*** spoke with a few people but wanted to make a post before I go out this weekend and pick some up.... Im looking for some good dither fish for my 55gal. With a male JD and a FM.. Just looking for every idea so I can look and make up my mind.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

A few that could work well...

Giant Danios
Buenos Aires Tetras
Colombian Tetras
Congo Tetras
Swordtails


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *spankym13*,

*CjCichlid* gave great advice. Depending on the temperment of your JD/FM, I have also had some sucess with skirt tetras or tiger barbs.

But, in my opinion I would first try swordtails, as they are native to the area JDs/FMs live.

If they don't work out giant danios are probably your best bet and my second choice. Just make sure your lid covers most of your tank, especially around the edges. Gaint danios tent to jump out of tanks a lot exspecially when being chased by cichlids.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

Chris thanks. You post on all my topics... I didnt realize swordtails were a dither/group fish.. i know i dont care for tetras so.. and i believe some one also said austrailian rainbows would work??


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

No problem.  I've never used Rainbows before, but yes, I've heard people having good luck with them as well.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Rainbows are good but expensive.

I found swors are slender and easily eaten.

Tiger or Black Ruby Barbs are good too.

I like Tetras myself. Large bodied ones like Columbian or Buenos Aires.

Petsmart has a $1 fish sale till Sunday. See what they have and stock up.

...Bill


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

Awsome, thanks everyone.. also after i get dithers. What about somethin to kind of clean up left over food in my sandy substrate


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I think I recommended a few different catfish species in your other thread.

Pictus/4 lined Pims, Raphaels, Hoplos, Synodontis, and Emerald Cats should all do well...


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

Chris yea i do you did. Could i do that with dither i guess is what im asking. Or will i be overstocked.... Im looking into giant danio or austrailian rainbow... They seem to be the most afforadable time u buy 6. And incase i see something that the shop normally doesnt have. What is a general guide for good dither fish for my jd.. size ect.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I think you'll be fine to add a catfish or two. What was your stocking again?

As for dithers... They need to be fast, and grow to at least about 3".


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

I have a firemouth,Jd, Rainbow shark. In a 55


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

You may want to skip the catfish since you have the Rainbow Shark, as they often scavenge off the bottom.

The addition of a nice sized school of dithers should be just fine though, maybe say 6-8.


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

Awsome. Ill be picking up some tom. Both my cichlids seem to hide alot.. so maybe this will help.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

The addition of dithers should make your cichlids feel a bit more comfortable, which will in turn provoke them to come out of hiding. Let us know what you end up getting. :thumb:


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

Will do..


----------



## Notrevo (May 2, 2005)

All the best with adding your dither fish!


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well i picked up a few giant danio as they were on sale for $1. Also got a 50/50 bulb. Not sure if i like or not it kinda dark.... I saw a aqueon bulb that said color enhancing i dunno what the means but lol


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Giant Danios should work well, how many did you get? The darker look to the tank from the new bulb you got may help them come out of hiding as well, as they tend to like more subdued lighting.


----------



## spankym13 (Nov 22, 2008)

Well i just grabbed 5 for now, my light seems to be gettin a little brighter as it runs for awhile


----------



## cichlidfan16 (Sep 22, 2011)

I highly advise against swordtails, my jacks have eaten every swordtail I've put in their tank. The only thing they didn't mess with was tiger barbs, danios and bigger tetras. Just my experience anyway.


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

someone please explaid the term dither to me so i dont have to go crazy lookin it up  i suppose its something to distract the fish from eachother??


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Lazy, lazy... :wink:

Here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dither_fish


----------



## SEAN420 (Nov 24, 2011)

ty good sir..


----------

